# FOB my family and baby troubles



## Blue_star

I'v had a hard time since I decided I could not abort my baby. My mom seems to be okay and getting more supportive now, but the rest of my family isn't taking it so easily. I'v been yelled and screamed at about it... I have been thinking about open adoption or keeping my baby while going to school part time.. 

Here is the thing my family doesn't want the FOB involved with the baby at all. He comes from an amazing family and works full time.. he has just been stupid in the past and does stupid things like will show up sometimes and other times he doesn't but all and all he is a good person. It's very hard for and frustrating for me he has been suspicious of me being pregnant I think because he asked me last night. I had to "deny" it and make up something. 

I was told by my grandparents that if I give my baby for adoption that i'm not to tell the FOB or get him involved i'm to tell the adoptive family "I don't know who the father is".:wacko: my grandparents also said that if I did an open adoption i'd eventually "never visit the baby and just forget about him and not even care".

It's just so frustrating how my family can be so controlling over something like this it really hurts me too and it wouldn't be fair to the baby never knowing who his birth father is. 

Sorry for ranting this is the only place I really have to talk about this I spent alot of today crying. I feel like I need to just cuddle up with FOB tell him about all of this and cry.


----------



## Blue_star

I put this in the wrong forum is there anyway I can move it to another?


----------



## davidjoemum

life and relationship or single parents i would suggest.


----------

